# Calvin Museum



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2006)

The Calvin Museum in Noyon, France marks the site of the birthplace of the great French Huguenot Reformer, Jean Cauvin.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 9, 2006)

More on the Calvin Museum.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)




----------

